# Free Refutation Service (FRS)



## Wake

This thread is now in business.

We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Mr. H.

I need a drink.


----------



## norwegen

Can I get two refutations for the same price?


----------



## Wake

norwegen said:


> Can I get two refutations for the same price?



Honestly, that depends on the person getting refuted. 

I do take checks, and PayPal. Cash is king, though.


----------



## Wake

ShootSpeeders said:


> Fact is blacks are mentally inferior and simply don't produce the scientists and businessmen that create wealth and a high standard of living.



That's unsubstantiated nonsense. In order to make claims of truth, you need to have some sort of basis. Frankly, I don't think you have anything to prove your statement here, ShootSpeeders.

As for African-Americans not creating wealth or creating a high standard of living, consider this man alone. This guy was absolutely brilliant.

George Washington Carver - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This man alone was a trailblazer who helped improve everyone's quality of life today. He was a scientist whose research paved the way for future scientific advancement. He also inspired young men and women, black and white, with a love and fascination of science&#8212;including me.

Your statement holds no water, SS. Here's another link for everyone to read through, too. I found it edifying.

  [MENTION=37134]ShootSpeeders[/MENTION]


----------



## Pogo

*Free Refutation Service (FRS)*



Wake said:


> This thread is now in business.
> 
> We'll see how it goes.



Negged!   

-- Now what?


----------



## Statistikhengst

I wanna refudiate those refutations!


----------



## dilloduck

Wake said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is blacks are mentally inferior and simply don't produce the scientists and businessmen that create wealth and a high standard of living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's unsubstantiated nonsense. In order to make claims of truth, you need to have some sort of basis. Frankly, I don't think you have anything to prove your statement here, ShootSpeeders.
> 
> As for African-Americans not creating wealth or creating a high standard of living, consider this man alone. This guy was absolutely brilliant.
> 
> George Washington Carver - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This man alone was a trailblazer who helped improve everyone's quality of life today. He was a scientist whose research paved the way for future scientific advancement. He also inspired young men and women, black and white, with a love and fascination of scienceincluding me.
> 
> Your statement holds no water, SS. Here's another link for everyone to read through, too. I found it edifying.
> 
> [MENTION=37134]ShootSpeeders[/MENTION]
Click to expand...


If that's all you have you're charging way too much.


----------



## Wake

Been busier than expected. 

I'll be perusing the political boards later.


----------

